# New to the forum



## Vin1080 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi,my name is Vinnie. I've been out of the gym for a few years with medical complications. However I've recently started training steadily again. When I was at my peak I was 248lbs @ 9% BF 27" waist/ 20-1/8" arms. 
  While working security at a local venue I was envolved in a pretty large scale brawl. I never went down,but I was stabbed in the abdomin,and in the lower back. 
I was also involved in a motorcycle accident a while back. I had a compound/open fracture to my right tib/fib. Bone through the skin. Nasty scar. All kinds of muscle tissue damage,nerve damage. My lower right side of my leg still has a limited amount of sensory to it. They re-attached the nerve but my Dr. explained that my surgery was essentially like connecting together angel hair pasta. I mean he did a great job,but this type of injury is likely to have this type of result. 
  So I guess you could say I've had my share of injuries and time away from the gym. At 22 yrs old I never thought I would ever take time off of the gym. I had such great drive and determination that I never anticipated these kind of issues. At 25 yrs old I hit my physical peak. Shortly after I started having endocrine problems. This caused me to lose a lot of weight. I went from nearly 250lbs to 150lbs in a matter of a few years. 
  I've just recently started training again. I'm doing a Test,and trying to eat right. I'm a diabetic so I know all about eating correctly and multiple moderate meals instead of just breakfast,lunch,dinner. I currently weigh just under 180lbs. My waist is about 26.5" and my arms are still just about 18". I've always had muscular arms. It's just in my genetics. Anyway I was a little heavier but I lost a few lbs. over the past few weeks from being sick. These pictures were taken yesterday and about a week ago.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 1, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Vin1080* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 1, 2012)

Pics in the intro post, nice!


----------



## Vin1080 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey,guys. Thanks!


----------



## charley (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome!!!!  Nice pic's...


----------



## jwallace3232 (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome and gl


----------



## Kimi (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## Dath (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

Terrific introduction bro.
Look forward to seeing ya in forums


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome vinnie, seriously good intro. Definitely inspires me to do a real intro


----------



## hanatha (Mar 1, 2012)

great!, i wonder if you stop it, what will happen ?


----------



## juicespringsteen (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## hanatha (Mar 1, 2012)

you look strong. I wonder if you stopped it, what would happen to your form?


----------



## Vin1080 (Mar 1, 2012)

hanatha said:


> you look strong. I wonder if you stopped it, what would happen to your form?


 Thanks,Hanatha. Thats pretty much what I train for now a days. Strength, stamina, and size.


----------



## Vin1080 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks,everyone. Heres a few more recent shots. I will show pics from 2005 when I was around 250 to present day. 
This was me in 2005. Pics were crappy. I did'nt own a digital camera back then.
I'm about 248lbs in these pictures









This was taken about 3 days ago. I'm 188lbs in this pic


----------



## Vin1080 (Mar 1, 2012)

I know,I look horrible with the glasses and the fat face.lol


----------



## Vin1080 (Mar 2, 2012)

Kimi said:


> Hello!


 
Hey,Kimi. How are you? Have we met on another board? You seem very familiar.


----------



## getalpha (Mar 2, 2012)

very strong.


----------



## bigd36 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Vin1080 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Ellien (Mar 2, 2012)

strong man,welcome.


----------



## Vin1080 (Mar 2, 2012)

Vin1080 said:


> Hey,Kimi. How are you? Have we met on another board? You seem very familiar.


 
Wrong person. Sorry.


----------



## grynch888 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Vin1080 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## brazey (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Vin1080 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks y'all. I like how everyone in here does'nt seem like they have a chip on their shoulder's with something to prove. Those types of forums are the reason I took a break from the BB'ing forums. It's just like the drag racing forums for instance. I also am into drag racing. I race in the NHRA Sport RWD class and believe me the automotive racing forum scene is full of know-it-alls and it kills me to say they ruin it for the guys that take it seriously.


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## GreenOx (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 4, 2012)

welcome and you will get where you want to be .You look great now


----------



## Vin1080 (Mar 5, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> welcome and you will get where you want to be .You look great now


 Thanks,Aminoman. I tryin' my hardest. I've got some obstacles in the way (diabetes,kidneys,stomach) but I'm not giving up so easily.


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to IM. Great pics.


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome dude, I'm new to the forums as well.  Good to hear you're back in the gym.


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Vin1080 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------

